# Bernard G. W. Clinton R.N.V.R. - Lost at sea Jan 1944



## byke (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there,
Does anyone know where I may find out more info on this person?
I believe he grew up in Sheffield, UK .... but thats it.

Any idea where I could find records of his ship and deployment?

Cheers


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

byke said:


> Hi there,
> Does anyone know where I may find out more info on this person?
> I believe he grew up in Sheffield, UK .... but thats it.
> 
> ...


hi byke, try this 

http://www.naval-history.net/xDKCas1944-01JAN.htm

or google this

Bernard G. W. Clinton R.N.V.R. - Lost at sea Jan 1944


----------



## BrianP (May 9, 2007)

Hello byke,
Follow this link to the CWGC site :http://www.cwgc.org/search/SearchRe...4&force=Navy&nationality=&send.x=47&send.y=15

Brian


----------



## byke (Oct 19, 2010)

Cheers Joe, thats a great help.

Mark


----------



## BrianP (May 9, 2007)

Hello byke,
There is a picture of the landing beach on the open day of the invasion of Sicily, including LCT 622, taken on the 10 July 1943. Link:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Landing_beach_on_the_opening_day_of_the_invasion_of_Sicily.jpg
Brian


----------

